# Ok who’s the camera buff?



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 25, 2004)

Ok who’s the camera buff?  I need the scoop on wide angle lens.  I am looking at getting one for my digital camcorder, but they have 3 to choose from and no info to tell me the difference between them.  Here is what they are.
0.7X Wide Angle Lens
0.5X Wide Angle Lens
0.3X Wide Angle Lens

They are all the same price or within a couple of dollars so the price is not the issue here.  Which would be better?  I plan on using it to record events in the football stadium.  My little princess is on the Color Guard   .  Please all advise is welcome.


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Oct 27, 2004)

Nobody is an expert on cameras???  Come on I know one of you has the knowledge.


----------



## GeauxLSU (Oct 27, 2004)

I've been waiting on this answer as well since I did a brief search and couldn't find it.  
OK, I'm going to 'guess'.  A 0.7 means that the normal unmagnified 1.0x view will fill 70% of the picture.  0.5 fills 50% and 0.3 only fills 30%.  Meaning that 0.3 would be the 'widest' view or more of a 'fisheye' lens?  Like many things, go with the middle one.   :  
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 27, 2004)

I love taking quality photos, but am not technical.

Go to www.dpreview.com for real techies.  Also shoot Skipper a PM and see if he can help.

Jim


----------



## NotaVegetarian (Nov 1, 2004)

Hey Guys's thanks for the help.  The lens is on order.  I took y'alls advice and bought the middle of the road.  I may order the .07 later.  Thanks again..


----------

